# Can't seem to shake these fleas!!!!



## bob_barker

I have been battling with fleas for close to a month now!!! I refuse to purchase, advantage, revolution or anything of the sort. 
I have given all animals (Bob and 2 cats) in the house dawn dish soap baths, vacuumed continuously with borax, all laundry has been washed with borax. 
Garlic, apple cider vinager, cinnamon have all been added to diets. 
HELP!!!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ

Are you giving the springtime garlic granules?

If you have an infestation you may need to resort to chemical treatments until it is under control. Have you bombed your house? Put diatomaceous earth in all the cracks. Have you treated your yard with beneficial nematodes (they work very well)

Are your cats inside only or inside-outside?


----------



## bob_barker

jocoyn said:


> Are you giving the springtime garlic granules?
> 
> If you have an infestation you may need to resort to chemical treatments until it is under control. Have you bombed your house? Put diatomaceous earth in all the cracks. Have you treated your yard with beneficial nematodes (they work very well)
> 
> Are your cats inside only or inside-outside?


The cats are indoor cats.... Who escape from time to time.... 
Where can I find diatomaceous earth? 

Also he gets fresh garlic or garlic powder if no fresh on hand 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

bob_barker said:


> I have been battling with fleas for close to a month now!!! I refuse to purchase, advantage, revolution or anything of the sort.
> I have given all animals (Bob and 2 cats) in the house dawn dish soap baths, vacuumed continuously with borax, all laundry has been washed with borax.
> Garlic, apple cider vinager, cinnamon have all been added to diets.
> HELP!!!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Many years ago I moved into a home with two dogs, and they had never had fleas in their lives. The house we moved into was crawling with them. After trying everything you have tried for about 2 years, I put my guys on Program. It renders any fleas that bite them sterile. I continued with the vacuuming and topical things, but within 2-3 months the fleas were gone, and we never had an infestation again. Fleas live and lay eggs in the carpet, dog bedding, furniture, etc., while they feed off your dog. The Program stopped the whole cycle, and I never had to use it again. (You do have to continue frequent vacuuming, however  ) And, as far as I knew, the dogs never suffered any ill effects.

Susan


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

There comes a point where you have to do something that gets rid of them due to the health impacts that fleas can have on them. Not only that, fleas ride along on whoever, so you are now a person taking fleas with you to all the places you go. Which exposes those peoples' animals as well. 

Fleas shutdown Salinas library | Salinas News - KSBW Home

Mystery fleas shuttered a county courthouse in New York for two days - The Washington Post

The Dangers of Fleas in Cats - Page 1 keep the cats in or you will just continue this on and on and on. 

So you may have to use some products you don't want to that people can explain better with the bombs, etc, things like Capstar will kill them right then and there - and then go on. Talk to your vet - mine respects that I try to keep them off topical products or anything for fleas/ticks that is chemical, but they also know I will listen to them if something like this happens, which it did with a foster puppy once. 

http://youtu.be/cTMkxhPtFfw

http://youtu.be/iGOJNDJ6Kv0 (this was too graphic for me even though it was fleas) 

Not recommending Capstar/endorsing it, but imagine this!


----------



## joneser

Homemade Flea Killer With Natural Ingredients | eHow

When I lived in MS fleas were very bad. I did a combo of the mule team borax, dawn dish soap baths, and included the garlic in food and the citrus flea spray in the link above. However these things didn't stop the cycle of eggs hatching so I had to bomb the house twice. 

Have you flea combed your cats? Check their arm pits, their chin/neck, and the base of their tails.


----------



## Sunflowers

If the fleas are winning, you really need to pull out the big guns, otherwise you won't be able to get ahead.
Treat them with something, treat your house, get rid of those things because they carry all kinds of evil parasites, including tapeworm.

The holistic veterinarian here uses Advantage on her own dogs. Sometimes you just have to squeeze your eyes tightly shut and use the strong stuff.


----------



## ken k

what I have found that's also helps, is the carpet treatment, the powder, dump some in your vacuum cleaner, and leave it in there, put more in when you change bags or empty it,


----------



## canyadoit

Red ceder chips work well


----------



## Magwart

I agree--treat with Advantage _once_ at least, to get control of this situation. Spray your yard monthly (or even biweekly) with Wondercide (I think that company makes a home product too---check the website--all their products use cedar oil). Vacuum daily. Get them under control before your month of protection with Advantage lapses.
http://www.wondercide.com/

Stop bathing your dogs in Dawn. It's too drying (and not all that natural...given your goal). I've had good luck with this shampoo on the flea-ridden foster dogs (which doesn't contain pesticides--but follow the directions EXACTLY):
Amazon.com : DeFlea Ready to Use Flea & Tick Shampoo for Dogs and Cats 33.8oz : Pet Shampoos : Pet Supplies

If your dogs have been fighting fleas for a while, taking them in for fecal tests would be a good idea, given the tape worm risk.

ETA: make sure you bathe flea-ridden dogs correctly too--there's a technique to it. Start at the head. The fleas run back away from the flea shampoo toward the rear. By the time you get the tip of the tail, and between the toes, there's no where to hide. (If you start with the rear, they'll run to the head and hide in the ears and even the nostrils and escape the lather. That's what you want to avoid by starting at the head.)


----------



## llombardo

bob_barker said:


> The cats are indoor cats.... Who escape from time to time....
> Where can I find diatomaceous earth?
> 
> Also he gets fresh garlic or garlic powder if no fresh on hand
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Depending on the weather you can use the DE outside to. It will work as long as it doesn't get wet. I have used that stuff on the carpets to, but it can be very messy. I would advise removing pets and covering any fish tanks until the dust settles. I've watched it work on ants almost immediately. I'm sure there are fleas around me outside but I haven't seen one in the house. I have way to many animals to treat if it happens so I try preventing it.


----------



## bob_barker

Where can I find this DE? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ

Garden stores, feed stores, just be sure to get the food grade not the pool grade. But it is not without danger. You should not inhale it as it is an irritant. It needs to be put where animals would not be inhaling it either.


----------



## llombardo

bob_barker said:


> Where can I find this DE?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I got a huge 50 pound bag on amazon. The shipping was pretty expensive. You can start looking here...Amazon.com: diatomaceous earth food grade


----------



## llombardo

jocoyn said:


> Garden stores, feed stores, just be sure to get the food grade not the pool grade. But it is not without danger. You should not inhale it as it is an irritant. It needs to be put where animals would not be inhaling it either.


Oh I learned this the hard way That is why I recommended removing pets, it was quite dusty and I could feel it in my lungs.


----------



## Magwart

More info on diatomaceous earth:

Diatomaceous Earth General Fact Sheet


----------



## ofl52

I had a flea infestation this year and it took about 2 months to get everything under control-I live on a farm and long with 20 cats and 2 dogs it was a challenge to get them under control. I suspect that the fleas developed a resistance to the Frontline plus I had been using on all animals monthly for the past 10 years, however, I did switch it up a few times but not enough...Anyway....what I had to do....

I had to go the heavy chemical route-treating the animals, house, bedding, yard and even the trails we walk daily....

I washed, vacuumed, bathed and dipped the dogs/cats and used a different topical product. I also started adding in Nylar separate from the spot on treatments every 3 weeks to follow the fleas life cycle- for both the animals and made a spray for the house and around the general yard. Nylar is the flea birth control and not a pesticide-making it safer to use. It took near 2 months but I got them under control as long as I stay on top of everything.

I bought all the new products from a vet online (_ebay-drautherwells_) and he even called me and recommended different products than what I order (_for the same price_) since I had cats so that all products would be safe for them too. I made my own spot-on from the concentrates (_treats 650lb_) along with Nitenpyram I gave oral to get the current fleas off the animals themselves (_works in about 30min_) but it only last for 24h-this is where the other topical flea control comes in along with the nylar and treating the environment....

Good luck


----------



## carmspack

Bath the dog with Defendex .

Treat your home environment with Lavender essential oil diluted into witch hazel , spritz dog - (safe) .

Wash bedding with hot water , and eucalyptus oil in your washing machine. Eucalyptus in wash goes back to grannies day -- used for bedding -- kills dust mites which are an allergen source for people.


----------



## Magwart

carmspack said:


> Eucalyptus in wash goes back to grannies day -- used for bedding -- kills dust mites which are an allergen source for people.


This is intriguing -- approx. how much EO do you put in the wash? (I've used tea tree oil in the laundry for clothes and cloth leashes when we were at the shelter around dogs with ringworm, but I've never tried Eucalyptus in the laundry. This is an interesting idea!)


----------



## llombardo

Magwart said:


> This is intriguing -- approx. how much EO do you put in the wash? (I've used tea tree oil in the laundry for clothes and cloth leashes when we were at the shelter around dogs with ringworm, but I've never tried Eucalyptus in the laundry. This is an interesting idea!)


I know I found it interesting. Do I put it in the washer or in with the detergent? I have a front loader.


----------



## Magwart

llombardo said:


> I know I found it interesting. Do I put it in the washer or in with the detergent? I have a front loader.


I put the tea tree oil in with the soap in the dispenser, and the load still came out smelling like tea tree. I'm guessing the eucalyptus is maybe similar?


----------



## carmspack

yes there is still a eucalyptus scent , but on bedding it is crisp , like bedding dried in the sun and with a breeze .

How to kill house dust mites in a warm wash - House Dust Mite .com - the house dust mite information site

What's New: Control Dust Mites

this is the size and brand that I buy NOW Eucalyptus Oil on sale at AllStarHealth.com


----------



## llombardo

carmspack said:


> yes there is still a eucalyptus scent , but on bedding it is crisp , like bedding dried in the sun and with a breeze .
> 
> How to kill house dust mites in a warm wash - House Dust Mite .com - the house dust mite information site
> 
> What's New: Control Dust Mites
> 
> this is the size and brand that I buy NOW Eucalyptus Oil on sale at AllStarHealth.com


How many drops are needed? I think I will be rewashing the blankets tomorrow!


----------



## my boy diesel

well at least we know where why your dog has hot spots 
dawn and even de can be quite drying 
in fact that is the point of both chemicals (and dawn is a chemical btw) is to dry things out
dawn is a degreaser so it strips the coat of any oils and will cause more problems in the long run
de is a dessicant and that is how it works plus it cuts the insects bodies and dries them out
this can be quite drying and irritating to pets skin as well

if you use a flea product that lasts a month on all 3 animals one treatment each will be all you need 
unless you are unable to rid the entire environment of fleas 
because their life cycle is less than a month long and they will all die without a food source when they hatch out

like if you have wild animals or feral cats in your area or even other peoples pets that come around your yard you will never get rid of them fully


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Remember that there are 2 kitties involved and they do not handle essential oils. And if your cats and dogs snuggle, lick, hang out, definitely be aware that it can be toxic to them. I would not use them in my house as I don't do well with them myself, but also because my cats tend to breathe a lot and I can't see their liver functions. 

Essential Oil Knowledge for Cat Owners | Apartment Therapy

The Natural Approach to Flea Control (I love - do flea tags work, I don't know but we do sell them so why not!) does have some products. 

Fleas are a thing I worry about picking up and bringing home from work, and if I did, I would not be happy with the source.


----------



## carmspack

I don't do drops or measure -- just put some into the water which should be hot . My questimate for a large load would be about an two tablespoons ?

I do the dog bedding with a little more eucalyptus .

Nice clean bracing smell. Natural . No cloying sweet , chemical detergent , softener either .


----------



## Momto2GSDs

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Remember that there are 2 kitties involved and they do not handle essential oils. And if your cats and dogs snuggle, lick, hang out, definitely be aware that it can be toxic to them. I would not use them in my house as I don't do well with them myself, but also because my cats tend to breathe a lot and I can't see their liver functions.
> 
> Essential Oil Knowledge for Cat Owners | Apartment Therapy
> 
> The Natural Approach to Flea Control (I love - do flea tags work, I don't know but we do sell them so why not!) does have some products.
> 
> Fleas are a thing I worry about picking up and bringing home from work, and if I did, I would not be happy with the source.


I have used both of these tags that Jean mentioned plus garlic for two years now with great results. I use *both* of them *together*.
BUT.....the caveat with the tags is that the dog has to be FREE of fleas/ticks *before* using them....in other words they WILL NOT get rid of existing fleas.
Once you extract the "little bugger's" it might be worth a try! 

Only Natural PetEasyDefense Flea & Tick Tag 

TickLess PetUltrasonic Flea & Tick Pendant 


Moms


----------



## bob_barker

my boy diesel said:


> well at least we know where why your dog has hot spots
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App
> 
> 
> Yeah My Boy Diesel... I figured that's where that hot spot came from (which is almost gone now thank god) .
> 
> Thanks everyone for their input! I am going to look into all of this further.
> I think they came from one of two places, the cats when they escape meeting some friends out there.
> Or Bob has discovered a new found love for digging in our horse shoe pit. We try to avoid this from happening but obviously it still does from time to time.
> 
> 
> The thing I worry about putting the oils in the laundry, does it not leave any oil like stains on the clothes? Other than that, that's something I will start doing.
> 
> Thanks again !!


----------



## Bear L

bob_barker said:


> my boy diesel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing I worry about putting the oils in the laundry, does it not leave any oil like stains on the clothes? Other than that, that's something I will start doing.
> 
> 
> 
> I've done the essential oil thing for years and I sprinkle directly, full strength, onto the clothes before I close the door and before the water is filled. Never have a stain issue. I've even spilled essential oil on the clothes and no stains.
Click to expand...


----------



## brembo

Nitenpyram is NO joke. I've been fighting fleas this year, usually Frontline takes care of the situation, but this year the fleas have been winning. Got a bottle of Nitenpyram from Animallovershousellc.com and oh boy....does this stuff lay it to the fleas. One day, well one hour really and the mutts were pretty well flea free. I should be able to break the life cycle of the **** things by killing off the adult egg-laying ones, god knows it's better than bug-bombing and spraying pyretherin all the time. 34 bucks or so for 30 pills which should last a month for 2 dogs.


----------



## carmspack

read an article just the other day that said that fleas are evolving and are becoming resistant to many pesticides , they , like cockroaches , will be able to survive a nuclear bomb. (hyperbolic? or real?) 

I have several books on the go . It MAY have been in "Arrival of the Fitest" will check -- or it may have been in a magazine .


----------



## brembo

carmspack said:


> read an article just the other day that said that fleas are evolving and are becoming resistant to many pesticides , they , like cockroaches , will be able to survive a nuclear bomb. (hyperbolic? or real?)
> 
> I have several books on the go . It MAY have been in "Arrival of the Fitest" will check -- or it may have been in a magazine .


The roach thing (nuclear bomb) isn't hyperbole, the little guys can survive intense radiation. Many, many more times what more complex organisms can, at least long enough to breed another generation.


----------



## ofl52

I get the generic Nitenpyram off ebay for a lot less-enough to treat 500lb of dog/cats for less than $5.00 and it works great-Kinda fun to watch the fleas drop off in about 20min.

I use it on my cats too and I have one cat that goes nuts-trying to run from the fleas.

I like to use this and the flea birth control Nylar every 3 weeks-then the frontline plus on my 2 dogs and 20 cats to stay ahead of the fleas/ticks. Along with treating the house and main yard. Seemed like the fleas were really extra bad this year-So bad my shepherd lost hair.


----------



## sehrgutcsg

Hey, I am having a flea problem here in CA and it is one big pain. Dr. P., said; "heck no to advantage and frontline.". Obvious reasons. He suggested Wondercide.com product name Evolv flea and tick spray. Kinda pricey and smells bad at least for awhile, two varieties, both are not perfumed to say the least. 1 qt. $25.00 online 5 days $6.00 shipping. Found it local @ $29.00 plus and recently tried it. He also recommends Head and Shoulders with conditioner as a shampoo. What vet will not sell you their product and tells you to go here or there to buy the right stuff, the vet who's not all about the mighty dollar and the one who spent 50 years researching and developing foods and allergy remedies.. I just got it a day or two ago, but it seems to go a long way, if the dog bites their rear, that's where I shoot a few blasts...The wife hates the smell of this stuff and goes into the other room, man I wish I found this stuff in 1993 the year of the marriage... lol

SGCSG


----------



## bob_barker

Oh joy, the new puppy brought home fleas.... Now to start this all over again!!!


----------

